# [SOLVED] Multiple IRP Complete Requests



## ZoneAlarm

This is the Blue Screen i am getting a lot lately. So i googled a bit and found out its a driver problem. Now the question is: Is there anyway i can find out which driver is causing the problem or will i have to replace them all? Is there some error report that has the cause of the problem in it?


----------



## Ballerz102

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

I would try going into your devices manager.

>Start
>Control Panel
>System
>Hardware
>Device Manager

Once your there I would go through all of your drivers and update each one of them. I had a problem with the driver for my wireless card and as soon as i updated the driver it worked fine. This may or may not work for your situation but its a start and it may help you figure out which driver is not working properly.


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Are all of those drivers?! Thats like 70 to update and from experience i know its very hard to find drivers for this computer. Are you sure there isn't some other way to find the bad one?


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Anyone?


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

When your computer blue screens it should list a filename. This is the filename that most likely caused the blue screen, and should be associated with a specific device in your PC. 

Alternatively, you can look in your event viewer (control panel > administrative tools > event viewer) and see if there are any errors that show up in there. 

Lastly, there should be some logs that were saved when your computer blue screened. They will be saved at c:\windows\minidump and they should further explain the problem.


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*



elf said:


> When your computer blue screens it should list a filename. This is the filename that most likely caused the blue screen, and should be associated with a specific device in your PC.
> 
> Alternatively, you can look in your event viewer (control panel > administrative tools > event viewer) and see if there are any errors that show up in there.
> 
> Lastly, there should be some logs that were saved when your computer blue screened. They will be saved at c:\windows\minidump and they should further explain the problem.


Thanks for the reply. 

I use a dutch version of windows so i think the event viewer is the ACEEventLog? 

Anyway the last log it has says: 
0000000001: 2008-07-19 11:18:28:453 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Het COM-object met de CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} is ongeldig of niet geregistreerd.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Local.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:03284 threadIDCLIWizard ) domainNamecli.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Local.Shared, Version=1.2.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null)

So the file im looking for has to do something with atixcode.dll ? Or am i looking at the wrong spot here. atixcode.dll and the CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} seems to return in all logs.


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

That file is associated with ATI video drivers. Do you have an ATI video card?


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*



elf said:


> That file is associated with ATI video drivers. Do you have an ATI video card?


Yes i have a Sapphire RADEON X1600 PRO from ATI. The thing is, i already updated the driver for this its the 1st thing i did. Or well i think i did and it did not help me solve my problem. Should i search for an older driver for this card?


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Yes, also make sure that you are completely removing the old driver before installing the new one. 

This can be done by tapping F8 while your computer boots. It will bring up a menu with white text on a black screen. You will want to choose *Enable VGA Mode*

This will load windows with default VGA drivers which will leave all ATI files available for removal. 

You can download the newest drivers from HERE. If that is hte version you already installed, then find an older version and try installing them. 

If you want, you can post the .dmp files that were saved when your PC blue screened. They are stored at *c:\windows\minidump*; with those files we can further determine what the problem is (though I would venture it was a video driver issue).


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*



elf said:


> Yes, also make sure that you are completely removing the old driver before installing the new one.
> 
> This can be done by tapping F8 while your computer boots. It will bring up a menu with white text on a black screen. You will want to choose *Enable VGA Mode*
> 
> This will load windows with default VGA drivers which will leave all ATI files available for removal.
> 
> You can download the newest drivers from HERE. If that is hte version you already installed, then find an older version and try installing them.
> 
> If you want, you can post the .dmp files that were saved when your PC blue screened. They are stored at *c:\windows\minidump*; with those files we can further determine what the problem is (though I would venture it was a video driver issue).


 I think i already had the newest driver (can't get your link to work) so il try to find an older version tomorrow, its getting a bit late, thank you very much for now 

Also i forgot to ask about the minidump, i would love to post it but i can't seem to open it. Any hints on that one?


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Just zip the files up and attach the zip file. The minidump files must be debugged before they will make any sense anyway.


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Ah i see, here they are.


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

After debugging those files it leaves very little doubt the problem is related to your video card, or a tv tuner card if you have one. Completely uninstall the old drivers and either install the newest drivers, or an older version and see if it has any effect.

There was also an issue with windows, but since you have sp3 it should not be an issue. 

Update your video drivers and see if that has any effect


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Thanks for all the replies. Just tried installing the lastest driver which got updated yesterday but this didn't seem to work so im going to uninstall my older ones first and try again. Thanks again!


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Hello again, 

I removed the old driver and tried installing the latest one again and i also tried an older driver but with both of them i am still receiving this blue screen.

You can see how i removed it on the screenshot, it asked to reboot i accepted and when it rebooted it said new card detected so i was sure the driver was gone. Although im sure it installed some driver on its self, i don't know if this is supposed to happen? but anyway i just installed the new driver and i am still having trouble.

Oh ye and i think i don't have a tv tuner card so it has to be my graphic card.


----------



## elf

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

That is not properly uninstalling the drivers. What you will need to do is reboot your computer. While the computer is booting press the F8 key on your keyboard. It should prompt you with a menu. 
The choices should be:
safe mode, safe mode with networking...one of the options should be *Enable VGA mode* and that is the one you want to choose. _Let me know if this works, if not I will show you another way to get there. _

From there, you will right click *My Computer* and choose *Properties*. In the window that loads click the *Hardware* tab and then choose *Device Manager*. 

In that window you should scroll down to your video card. It will be listed under *Display Adapters*. Right click your video card and choose *Uninstall*. This will uninstall that video card from your computer. Then go back to this screen and remove it from there also. Once you have done both of those, reboot your computer and when it loads cancel the windows installation for your video card and install them from the new download of your drivers.


----------



## ZoneAlarm

*Re: Multiple IRP Complete Requests*

Ok thanks for the reply again. But it seems i fixed the problem by updating my bios. If i still see the problem comming back il try what you said and you will probally hear from me again. 

If not, thanks for all the help!


----------



## cmarucco

I've been searching for someone experiencing this same problem for weeks! I am currently getting the same blue screen (Multiple IRB Complete Requests), every time I plug in my iPod nano. Can you help me troubleshoot this too?

After reading the final thread, I began researching how to 'update my bios' and read some pretty scary stuff about bricking my entire computer? Any tips?

Thanks in advance for any help!!

Charlie.


----------



## smartin1

I am having the same problem with ipod nano. Other ipods work. Have you resolved this yet?
thanks


----------

